# Dwarf Cichlids



## Jake :D (28 Jun 2010)

Is there any suitable dwarf cichlids for a 35l aquarium.I was thinking of keeping just a pair of either some apistogramma or similar?


----------



## tomsteer (28 Jun 2010)

I would personally say that 35 litres isn't really big enough for a pair of apistos. 

If you want something colourful with a bit of character then maybe something like killifish? Aphyosemion australe maybe?

http://www.killi.co.uk/SpeciesDetails.php?ID=12

Just a thought,

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## vauxhallmark (28 Jun 2010)

You should be able to keep a pair of Apistogrammas in that size tank. I've bred A cacatuoides in a 45 x 30 x 30 (40 litre) tank, and A nijsseni in a 45 x 37 x 37 (60 litre tank). 

Change lots of water, provide them with enough hiding places, and make sure there are enough places for the female to swim out of sight of the male - they would be my best tips for trying to keep them in a 35 litre aquarium.

Let us know how you get on.

Mark


----------



## dw1305 (29 Jun 2010)

Hi all,
I think it is too small for cichlids, but you may well be all right if you follow Vauxhallmark's recommendation. The best option would be a pair of _Apistogramma borellii_, but these are not easy to find and you have to be careful not to get A. "steel-blue" which are nice in themselves, but a lot more aggressive.

I like Killi's as well, and a trio of _Aphyosemion australe_  would be great. Another possibility is _Dario dario or D. hysginon_, but all the ones I've seen for sale are males, and you would need a pair or trio. They are tiny but think they are cichlids.

A final option would be some of the more unusual Betta's, _Betta imbellis? _ perhaps.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Robert1979b (4 Jul 2010)

You could try badis. not actually cichlids but show most of the same behaviour and are very pritty. There are a few different species around at the moment as well.

Rob


----------



## dw1305 (5 Jul 2010)

Hi all,
_Badis_ is a good shout,  _Dario _and _Badis_ are closely related, with the smaller species of _Badis_ now in the genus  _Dario_ (so _Badis dario_ is now _Dario dario_). I'm keen on these, but I've yet to find a female for sale.

These are the data for _Badis ruber_ <http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Badis&species=ruber&id=737>. This has some taxonomic details at the bottom.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Robert1979b (5 Jul 2010)

Darrel, 
If you are looking then BAS had Badis sp. Buxar. Stunning species. They did have males and females a few weeks ago, a friend of mine picked up 2 pairs. 
There have also been Badis Bengalensis in a fish shop in Stockport whose name escapes me. I beleive there were a limited number of females. I am fairly sure these have sold now but you never know.
 Rob


----------



## dw1305 (5 Jul 2010)

Hi all,
Thanks Robert, I thinkthat is probably too far away for me (I'm in between Bath, Bristol and Swindon), but Mike (at Amazon Tropicals in Warminster) is keeping an eye out for me, and I'm going upto Parkers in Iron Acton with some fish later in the week, and Paddy there is also looking out for them. The Maidenhead Aquatics  (Leekes at Melksham) literally 5 minutes down the road had Dario hysignon, but they were all males.

cheers Darrel


----------

